# Towson University Pet Policy



## ALynK73 (Jul 15, 2014)

I was looking at the pet policy for Toson University and they say that fish are allowed in their residence halls *as long as they don't have electrical equipment*. I assume this means no heaters or filters. I don't like this policy, but it's a good school and cheap, too. I don't want to leave Rufio or the frogs at home, but I don't want to jeaporadize their health.
Any advice on what I can do?


----------



## Bessie (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not sure how it works over your side of the pond, but you'd be surprised what simply talking to them can achieve.

My first port of call would be to have a gentle talk with them, and explain how you care deeply for them and want to provide them with a suitable environment. You could ask them if they'd be willing to negotiate this policy for you paying a small fee for their electrical equipment. You can get a general idea of how much it costs to run based on their PPK and the equipment's KPH consumption.

It may not work, but finding a nice natured and sympathetic member of staff is half the battle. If it doesn't, you can then explore other options. Good Luck :-D


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Throw your R.A. a few bucks to keep their mouth shut and you should be fine.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My university has a similar policy - which is why I didn't keep bettas when I lived in the dorm. 

The rule is because heaters and filter are technically a fire hazard. (trust me, i went through actual RA training at my university so I know this is the reason). The school doesn't want to risk you not leaving a drip loop on your equipment which means that water can travel down the cord, into the outlet and short out the entire suite/room and/or possibly start a fire. I tried what Bessie suggested (talking to the director of student housing) and they still refused to let me have at least a heater. 

I do not recommend doing what MikeG14 suggests. Some RAs are chill but some are NOT. If you try to slip them some money then they might not be okay with that and will report you (not only for breaking a dorm rule but also for trying to bribe them). While RAs can be a pain, remember that this is a job for them and they could loose their job if they allow you to keep a heater and filter. I know it sucks for you but also remember that they don't want to report you but it is their job to keep everyone in the entire dorm safe. 

I suggest that you should try to relocate your fish and frogs to a good home, maybe you have a friend that will take good care of them so you can visit them on breaks and such. The other advice i have is that you find a member on this site (an experienced and trusted member) that lives near you and give them the fish and frogs. You can ask them to start a journal on this forum and post updates every few days so you can see how they are doing.


----------



## ALynK73 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll do what Vivian said if I get in. It makes sense about why they'd not allow anything electrical for the fish. I definitely wouldn't bribe my RA. I'm too much of a rule follower to do that. I'd be sad to give them up, but it's a great opportunity and I'd feel better knowing that my fish and frogs are safe and healthy.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

i know it is sad and it does suck. However, if you try to find a friend or someone near by that will take good care of them then you can visit and still see them.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! tough school! It's been years since I lived in the dorms for my Freshman and soph years, but I had several fish tanks with filters heaters and such. Not to mention crockpot, electric frypan, and electric teapot. 
Granted it was in the rules but no one really set anything in stone and the house fellows didn't care. Kinda miss that environment. Had a blast while I was there.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Well you could do it my way and fan some cash and keep your fish. At least you will have a shot of keeping them. Or give them to "friends" and risk poor care and or a long custody battle fraught with many years of costly legal proceedings if they decide to keep them. I've seen this type of thing happen in movies on the Hallmark channel.

The first 2 letters in rat are R&A. Rats like cheese. I've bribed RA's with a couple of slices of pizza for a lot more than a bettafish in my room.

Risking a legal quagmire compounded with heartbreak, or a few bucks passed between hands through a friendly business arrangement. Easy choice in my book.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Clearly you don't understand an RA's job. They are not rats. 

Sure some people don't know how to take care of bettas and ADF but some do and I highly doubt the OP is going to let his pets go to someone who won't take care of them.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeG14 said:


> Well you could do it my way and fan some cash and keep your fish. At least you will have a shot of keeping them. Or give them to "friends" and risk poor care and or a long custody battle fraught with many years of costly legal proceedings if they decide to keep them. I've seen this type of thing happen in movies on the Hallmark channel.
> 
> The first 2 letters in rat are R&A. Rats like cheese. I've bribed RA's with a couple of slices of pizza for a lot more than a bettafish in my room.
> 
> Risking a legal quagmire compounded with heartbreak, or a few bucks passed between hands through a friendly business arrangement. Easy choice in my book.


So what happens when she/he listens to your advice, gets to school with her fish, has another RA or the RA's supervisor (this happens a lot) come in and demand them to get rid of their fish on the spot and/or pay a fine. Are they going to be able to find a 'good' person to take their fish when they are far from their home and amongst mostly strangers many of whom are in the same 'no fish' boat?

Just because your RAs could be bribed does not mean this is the experience everywhere else. In fact, some RAs are paid a decent salary in addition to getting free room and board here. They will NOT risk their job so lightly because it's a pretty sweet gig.

Sorry, but this advice is really poorly thought out. I am glad you're deciding against this OP!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah don't listen to MikeG.

You could always plant your tank so you don't need a filter and keep your room on the warm side. Of course if you have roommates you'd have to discuss temperature preferences with them.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

kittenfish said:


> Of course if you have roommates you'd have to discuss temperature preferences with them.


Coming from personal experiences in dorms - most of the time you do not have any control over the heat or air conditioning (none of my dorms did), meaning you have no thermostat in the room that you can control.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to add (and can no longer edit my post) that I would call them up or write to them and see if you can't come to a compromise with you for your fish before re-homing them. Like others said it is most likely due to the fire hazard it presents, but there could be another reason. And if there is perhaps you could convince them to let you keep your fish in exchange for a fee or signing a contract saying you agree to pay for any damage that the heater/filter might cause should it come to that.

I am thinking it is a fire hazard reason unfortunately but it won't hurt to ask!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed, you should at least ask. Try to meet with the person who is the director of housing in person. Try to explain the situation as best as you can. Show them that you are responsible and that you want the best for your pets and that you do not want to break any rules and that is why you are talking with them.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> Coming from personal experiences in dorms - most of the time you do not have any control over the heat or air conditioning (none of my dorms did), meaning you have no thermostat in the room that you can control.


Oh, mine did. My roommates were ridiculous and kept it 80+ degrees all the time.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

In my dorm we can't have frying pans, space heaters, toasters, or anything with an open heat source but we can have fish and they say nothing about electrical equipment so all my boys have heaters. Most have lights.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

You could buy a high energy emiting light bulb and use that to heat up the water in the tank/your room.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know what it costs to live in a dorm at that university, but at many it is similar to the cost of an apartment, except you have to deal with bad roommates and all sorts of other issues. I've never lived in a dorm since I never wanted the "college experience" and am sooooo very glad that I made that decision! I commute now, but in vet school I'll be looking into an apartment or other living arrangement. Dorm life sounds terrible for more reasons than just not being able to have a fish tank! I'd at least consider alternative housing that may be more pet (and human!) friendly, but of course I realize that this may not be an option depending on relative costs.


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

I lived in the dorms for three years. The RA's at my school never actually went into your room only to check you in on move in day and to check you out on the last day of school. The only times RA's were a problem was if you had noise complaints, etc. from other people living on your floor. Otherwise my roommate and I got away with tons of stuff including having toasters, heaters, etc. It was a fun time.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

kittenfish said:


> Oh, mine did. My roommates were ridiculous and kept it 80+ degrees all the time.


Thats a comfortable 80F, you lucky you were not my roommate. I kept it at 85-90F. My betta would have been fine with no heater.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

mattdocs12345 said:


> Thats a comfortable 80F, you lucky you were not my roommate. I kept it at 85-90F. My betta would have been fine with no heater.


Wow, that even seems excessive to me, and I'm usually cold any time the temp dips below 70F! Out of curiosity, why did you want it so warm?


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I get pretty cold anytime temp goes below 75F. Im comfortable at 80 but I get cold at night so I prefer around 85F.
And to stay on topic with 85F you should expect your water temp without heater to be around 75. Which would be good enough for betta fish.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Heh, I was chatting with my husband about this thread, because I was astonished that toasters might not be permitted in dorm rooms. And my husband, who is a math teacher, said "Of course. Yes, definitely a fire hazard. Because...you know. College students." I guess too many kids go crazy with a bit of freedom, and it ruins the experience for everyone else.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

mattdocs12345 said:


> I get pretty cold anytime temp goes below 75F. Im comfortable at 80 but I get cold at night so I prefer around 85F.
> And to stay on topic with 85F you should expect your water temp without heater to be around 75. Which would be good enough for betta fish.


Water temperature will be great if the ambient air temperature is 85. It's only a few degrees cooler - the amount cooler depends on the exposed water surface - the more evaporation, the greater the temperature difference, and betta fish (as long as they are adults) will be perfectly comfortable with water at 76-82. The lower temperature will slow down their metabolism so that they might be less active, but they will also enjoy an increased lifespan for the same reason.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

hrutan said:


> Heh, I was chatting with my husband about this thread, because I was astonished that toasters might not be permitted in dorm rooms. And my husband, who is a math teacher, said "Of course. Yes, definitely a fire hazard. Because...you know. College students." I guess too many kids go crazy with a bit of freedom, and it ruins the experience for everyone else.


Just saying, but I find it terribly, terribly sad that the word "kids" best describes college students. The word certainly fits the situation, but how pathetic that people are still acting like kids when they are adults attending college :-(. This really makes me worry about society....

Sorry, it's a pet peeve ;-).


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

mattdocs12345 said:


> I get pretty cold anytime temp goes below 75F. Im comfortable at 80 but I get cold at night so I prefer around 85F.
> And to stay on topic with 85F you should expect your water temp without heater to be around 75. Which would be good enough for betta fish.


If the room stays at 85F the water temperature will be 85F without a heater.

If you want to find a loophole or work around in the rules we'd need a full copy of the rules.


----------

